# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Ai giúp mình với USB của mình hiện lên mà ko kick vào dc

## hoangnam.vn08

cái usb của mình nếu cắm nó vào trước khi bật máy tính ( vì bị bung mất vỏ mà, ko cắm trước thì nó giật cho nhe răng) thì máy tính ko thể khởi động dc ( đơ lun)
còn nếu cắm nó vào sau khi bật máy tính xong ( vụ này thì đành phải cười vậy thui) thì nó vẫn hiện lên như usb bình thường ko có gì đặc biệt cả.( ổ usb nhà mình là ổ h và nó vẫn hiện trong mycomputer) thế nhưng khi kick vào ổ h thì nó báo là insert disk . nói chung là ko có usb vậy là sao đây. mình thực sự ko hỉu nổi nữa . usb đã hiện trong mycomputer rùi thế mà kick vào thì lại bảo là ko có . trong khi đó đèn vẫn sáng đỏ đều. >>>>>>>>> pó tay.org
ai bít cách khắc phục sử lí thì help mình khẩn với. nói cụ thể đễ hỉu tí nhé mình noods vi tính lém
thank nhìu vì đã đọc và giúp đỡ mình rất nhìu.

----------


## adminphim

đã có ở đây:http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showpost.php?p=6797&postcount=6

----------


## zinzu2611

> cái usb của mình nếu cắm nó vào trước khi bật máy tính ( vì bị bung mất vỏ mà, ko cắm trước thì nó giật cho nhe răng) thì máy tính ko thể khởi động dc ( đơ lun)
> còn nếu cắm nó vào sau khi bật máy tính xong ( vụ này thì đành phải cười vậy thui) thì nó vẫn hiện lên như usb bình thường ko có gì đặc biệt cả.( ổ usb nhà mình là ổ h và nó vẫn hiện trong mycomputer) thế nhưng khi kick vào ổ h thì nó báo là insert disk . nói chung là ko có usb vậy là sao đây. mình thực sự ko hỉu nổi nữa . usb đã hiện trong mycomputer rùi thế mà kick vào thì lại bảo là ko có . trong khi đó đèn vẫn sáng đỏ đều. >>>>>>>>> pó tay.org
> ai bít cách khắc phục sử lí thì help mình khẩn với. nói cụ thể đễ hỉu tí nhé mình noods vi tính lém
> thank nhìu vì đã đọc và giúp đỡ mình rất nhìu.


ko bạn dùng phần mềm này xem có giúp được j` ko nhé [download]http://tinyurl.com/25kdhe[/download]
ko dc theo mình bạn nên mua usb mới thôi

----------


## seoer

usb chít rùi or mất phân vùng

----------


## TranElly

usb của bạn bị virust rồi ban can diệt đi là dược

----------


## trqdzung

bạn thử xem properties của cái usb đó/ xem dung lượng còn bao nhiêu nếu dung lượng là không thì usb của bạn tiêu tồi / nếu còn thì đầu tiên bạn chuột phải trên mycomputer chọn explore nhìn sang phải có danh sách các ổ đĩa hiện lên chọn vào usb nếu nó kô mở dc thì đó chỉ usb ảo / nếu mà dc thì copy dữ liệu sao đó format usb

----------


## sangdv

có lẽ bạn nên tậu một cái mới thì hơn!

----------


## stevey

ai nhủ mua usb trung quôc ( or không rỏ nguồn gốc ) chi , thế là nó die rồi đo, mua khác đi , bửa nay cái usb có 99.000đ -2gb cho mấy

----------


## thaichautsm

có thử cái úb khác xem có bị giống như cái của bạn ko? nếu như # vậy là máy của bạn bị virut rồi. nếu như ko # thì usb của bạn die rồi.
mua cái mơi đi, còn nếu bạn cấm usb trước khi máy khởi động thì ko lên là phải rồi. vì usb của bạn bị lỗi nên máy tính nó hiểu sai là usb booth nên khởi đông ko lên.
vậy thôi. chúc may mắn.

----------

